# Former NYPD cop and karate teacher fesses up to teen sex rap



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/ny_crime/2009/07/11/2009-07-11_former_to_teen_sex_rap.html



> A former NYPD cop and karate teacher faces at least 10 years in prison after admitting he took teenage girls across state lines so he could have sex with them, officials said.
> After vehemently denying the charges for more than a year, Trent Young, 41, pleaded guilty late Thursday in White Plains Federal Court.




​


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for that ray of sunshine this morning, Bill. 

Man, I get so sick and tired of seeing this crap. What's the solution? What can be done to at least curtail the frequency of this type of behavior? Tougher punishment? What?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 23, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Thanks for that ray of sunshine this morning, Bill.
> 
> Man, I get so sick and tired of seeing this crap. What's the solution? What can be done to at least curtail the frequency of this type of behavior? Tougher punishment? What?



I am not sure anything can be done, but some things could perhaps help.

Predators of this sort are sick people.  Punishment does not deter them, they are driven to offend as they do.  They seek out employment and careers that put them in close contact with children in positions of authority.  Priests and clergy, teachers, coaches, scout leaders, and of course MA instructors.

Some of the things that could help would be licensing and background checks.  But I don't know how many MA'ists would be in favor of these things.  And of course they would not detect those who had never been arrested in the past.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 23, 2009)

I understand the underage sex charges but could someone explain the 'crossing the state line' bit for me please? Was it legal to have sex with people that age where he took them?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 23, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I understand the underage sex charges but could someone explain the 'crossing the state line' bit for me please? Was it legal to have sex with people that age where he took them?


 
When you cross "state lines" it then becomes a federal offense. Prior to that, it would have only broken state laws. It simply increases the severity of the punishment as now he's looking at state and federal charges...and perhaps charges in multiple states!


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 23, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Thanks for that ray of sunshine this morning, Bill.
> 
> Man, I get so sick and tired of seeing this crap. What's the solution? What can be done to at least curtail the frequency of this type of behavior? Tougher punishment? What?


 
What makes you think there is a solution?  You'll never get 100% cooperation from everybody.  The best you can do is to assign a huge penalty for those who get caught.  But remember that when people commit crimes they are also factoring in their odds of getting caught, so the penalty, no matter how severe, may not be enough to give them think twice.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 23, 2009)

In the case of this particular offender, it looks as if the parents could have easily prevented the situation by taking some common sense precautions. The fact that this man was alone with these girls long enough for this to take place is a big red flag.

It is for reasons like this that teachers, coaches, karate instructors, etc simply should never be left alone with underage students. Period. This is for their legal protection as well as the students' btw, even the appearance of wrongdoing should be avoided. Everybody loses when a lone adult is allowed access to private one on one time with a kid.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> When you cross "state lines" it then becomes a federal offense.



Yup, the infamous Mann Act.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 23, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> When you cross "state lines" it then becomes a federal offense. Prior to that, it would have only broken state laws. It simply increases the severity of the punishment as now he's looking at state and federal charges...and perhaps charges in multiple states!


 
Thank you! it sounds a useful tool to use when the crime is such a serious one.

Recently I had a mother rant at me becase I wouldn't take her 12 year old son for a private lesson, she wanted to drop him off and leave him with me, when I said no I don't take children on their own she couldn't understand why and even complained to our chief instructor. other parents have agreed with me even though i know they trust me and I them, we still don't do it.


----------



## Carol (Jul 23, 2009)

But he was a member of the NYPD with no reported priors.  He must have been OK, right?


----------

